#  >  > Site Related and VIP Membership >  >  > Site Suggestions, Questions, Comments >  >  >  Thelema sub-forum

## Octavia156

Hi there Mods and site admins

I wondered if you would think it appropriate to add a Thelema sub-forum somewhere on here.

Considering Crowley and his work was the foundation for almost all modern occult practises, a place designsted to discussing Thelemic and Crowleyan ideas might be a positive addition to this forum.

What do you think?

Octavia

----------


## ODIN

Up to the owner, but I think it's a good idea.

----------


## Jastiv

I would be all for it, personally. 

Maybe then I would have some reason to visit these forums again.

----------


## ODIN

To be honest I don't know if the owner cares about this forum. I don't have the power to add any new section. My friend's forum Black Caukdron has all that ****.

----------

